# Ejaculate Without Orgasm



## AlphaMale74 (Oct 15, 2014)

Last night my wife gave me a hand job. I ejaculated without having an orgasm! Weird. I masturbated to orgasm after she went into the bathroom to wash. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

yes ....

it happens when you get the gentlmen up just because you physically is getting it .

Don't worrry , once desire is on the table , you will be fine .


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

No, never experienced it, but doesn't sound anything to worry about, unless it starts happening a lot.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

AlphaMale74 said:


> Last night my wife gave me a hand job. I ejaculated without having an orgasm! Weird. I masturbated to orgasm after she went into the bathroom to wash. Anyone else experience this?


Sex should be playful. It doesn't need to be perfect or the same everytime. Actually its better if it is not the same every time. 

Celebrate the difference. Talk to her about it. Tell her that she really messed with you mind in a good way and you are not sure of what to make of it, but that you enjoyed being close to her. Ask her to do it again, so you can maybe try to understand the differences that happen in your body between ejaculation and orgasm. Some tantric and/or eastern sex practices focus on this very idea of a man understanding the differences in his body that cause ejaculating versus orgasm without ejaculating.

You obviously, by masturbating shortly thereafter, were not drained for the night of all your sexual energy. Maybe she would think it is hot to make you cum for her multiple times even if you don't orgasm multiple times. Who knows maybe with enough practice you could learn what cause you to ejaculate so that you can just have multiple orgasms until you want to ejaculate.

Again, let it be playful and exploratory for the both of you. While it is different, you may have just stumbled onto learning something about your own sexual response triggers that many people are searching to understand.

Good luck.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Yep. It happens. The benefit tends to be that you don't really have to wait for your refractory period to end before a second go. Seems to be the orgasm is what triggers refractory, not ejaculation.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

Has happened but rare. No orgasm at all, was almost like urinating semen. The cool thing was I could control the power and shoot, the not so cool thing was, it was strictly visual and I had to keep going until I actually had a "real" orgasm.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

It can happen if you're edging over and over, and then suddenly stop the movement that would have taken you over the edge. 

It can also happen if you're taking anti-depressants.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

norajane said:


> It can happen if you're edging over and over, and then suddenly stop the movement that would have taken you over the edge.
> 
> It can also happen if you're taking anti-depressants.


Happens to me when I was trying to force an orgasm, the exact opposite of edging. Force meaning, I was ready to ejaculate (possibly because walking dead was coming on in a few minutes and we both wanted to finish before it started --- but that would be too much detail so I won't confirm that) and was almost like trying to force that moment. When it happened, it was very uneventful without the huge orgasm that came along with it. No erection loss, no satisfaction, just semen pouring out. 

I think edging and cumming would be considered premature ejaculation. A lot of times you edge and slip up, and have an early orgasm. Or a lot of times you edge and maybe a shaft full of sperm comes out as you hold the rest in, but I believe the OP was talking about having a complete cumshot with no orgasm at all....which is what I was referring to.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

It happens if it's been a while and there is light stimulation. In that scenario it does bug me because I'm still horney as hell and I do have a long refactory period when it happens.

Fortunately those conditions are rare now.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

I've leaked semen in a flaccid penis plenty of times. 

However no, I've never been erect and stimulated to the point of ejaculation without orgasm.


----------

